# Small moving steady



## SBWHART (Jul 7, 2010)

An old work friend ask if I could do a little job for him, but the job needs a 4 " length of 4.5 mm dia bar all I've got is 3/16".

But with this bit of kit skimming the bar down is a synch.







I picked it up from Chornos a few years ago and found it very handy.

First make a brass bush the same dia as the starting bar in this case 3/16






Then turn a short length of the bar down to the required dia 4.5 mm






Then use this as a set piece to set the tool on dia.











Then with just a short length sticking out of the chuck, use this to centre and square the steady.






Then wind the tool away from the chuck and pull the bar out and insert the end into the bush.






With just a spot of oil on the bush start the machine enguage feed and reduce the dia of the bar.






Thats it job done in about 10 min.






Stew


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice bit of work Stew. How many lengths did you have to turn down or was it just the one piece. Was just curious as to how the bushing held up if multiple lengths were needed. Thanks for sharing the idea.

Bill


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 7, 2010)

Bill it was just the one piece it came out a consistent size all along the piece.

I suppose the bush could wear, but it would have to be a lot of bars before you would notice the effect.

Stew


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 7, 2010)

Stew,

That is a really clever tool.

I think I know the answer to this question.

Are you able to reduce the rod diameter in more than one cut, or is it a one shot, diameter, setup?

SAM


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 7, 2010)

Sam its just a one shot, if you wanted to take more than one cut you would need to make another smaller dia bush.

Stew


----------



## Lakc (Jul 7, 2010)

Brilliant!
I guess I can scratch that centerless grinder off my "must have" list now. ;D


----------



## deverett (Jul 11, 2010)

Stew

I made one in my early days of machining but could never get it to work so it was left in a dark corner gathering dust and rust.

Seeing your first picture I have just realised why it doesn't work - I've got the bush on the wrong side of the tool. Doh! OK, don't all laugh too loud.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Dave

Pleased my photos got you sorted to have another go its a handy tool to have in your tool box.

Stew


----------



## Majorstrain (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Stew,

I gather that because you were only taking off 0.26mm off the diameter you were able to completed it in one pass. 
If I had to reduce a diameter in say two step sizes (maybe 3/16 to 4mm) would I make a new bush to suit the intermediate size (say 4.2 or 4.3mm) and reset the tool or do I retain the original bush and just reset the tool?

Just a hypothetical, no need for the steady at the moment.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## tel (Jul 11, 2010)

The nature of the beast allows you to take a fairly hefty cut before you need to worry about going back for a second pass. Made mine years ago, doesn't get used very often, but worth its weight in gold when it does.


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 11, 2010)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> Hi Stew,
> 
> I gather that because you were only taking off 0.26mm off the diameter you were able to completed it in one pass.
> If I had to reduce a diameter in say two step sizes (maybe 3/16 to 4mm) would I make a new bush to suit the intermediate size (say 4.2 or 4.3mm) and reset the tool or do I retain the original bush and just reset the tool?
> ...



Hi Phil 

As Tel said the nature of the beast allows a fair hefty cut, but if you needed to take a second cut just make a new bush, if you were to use the existing bush you won't be supporting the bar.

Stew


----------



## Majorstrain (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Tel and Stew,
That's sweet, I can see this one getting made sooner than later.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 11, 2010)

Good tool Stew ;D

I've been tossing the same idea around in my head... Have you ever tried to use it for thread cutting on thin bits?

Regards, Arnold


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 11, 2010)

No I havn't Arnold

Not sure if it would work for threading.

Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Stew. I'll build one at some point and test it - will have to wait a while though.

Regards, Arnold


----------

